# Copper testing kits



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Uggh... I'm having the time of my life reading the Seachem copper test kit to test the levels of Cupramine I am dosing in my QT. I've tried reading it under natural light, cool white household LED bulb and even using my CREE LED flashlights (generally too bright at most settings). The color on the scale and the color in the test vessel are hard to match no matter what.

what tricks can you guys give me for testing or recommend a better test kit that will work properly with Cupramine. 

Man I hate these color titration tests, I wish Hanna would make a colorimeter for copper.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not sure if it's any better, but I've got an API kit I never used - you want to try it out?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Old age sucks eh? First it's the eyes then it's the hair! 

I might have a Salifert test kit but not 100% sure.
I'll check tomorrow when the beer wears off.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We stock the Salifert copper test kits.

They are much easier to read!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a ploy! Stop! Fury, don't go! You'll go for a testing kit and end up coming back with 200.00 in new corals........
Oh wait, what am I saying?
Hey, that's a great excuse to go see what else is at CC. This way, it's not your fault. You had to go get a testing kit, and the corals just kinda happened. Really.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Old age sucks eh? First it's the eyes then it's the hair!
> 
> I might have a Salifert test kit but not 100% sure.
> I'll check tomorrow when the beer wears off.


i never had much of either so no worries lol



CanadaCorals.com said:


> We stock the Salifert copper test kits.
> 
> They are much easier to read!


I'll have to pick one up on my next visit, thanks 



Crayon said:


> It's a ploy! Stop! Fury, don't go! You'll go for a testing kit and end up coming back with 200.00 in new corals........
> Oh wait, what am I saying?
> Hey, that's a great excuse to go see what else is at CC. This way, it's not your fault. You had to go get a testing kit, and the corals just kinda happened. Really.


any reason to visit Dan and Isabelle is a good reason, and they even let me use my flashlight when the mood strikes me 



ameekplec. said:


> Not sure if it's any better, but I've got an API kit I never used - you want to try it out?


Thanks for the offer Eric, but from what I've read the APIs don't work too good with Cupramine. i'm trying to eliminate as much guess work as possible, and it doesn't help that I've been doing the reference reading on the Seachem copper test kit wrong - why the heck would you need to put THREE drops of the reagent for the reference test when the regular test only requires two.... and of course I discovered this just as I ran out of the reference liquid.


----------

